# Citadel Chief Sees Indecency Enforcement For Satellite



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

:nono: What a poor misguided, delusional fool

http://radioandrecords.com/Newsroom/2004_08_05/citadelchief.asp


----------



## yomama (Nov 3, 2003)

:icon_lame http://www.citadelbroadcasting.com/about/manage.cfm


----------

